# 3d Printed Lathe Dial Indicator Holders



## opensourcefan (Jun 19, 2022)

Just wanted to share my holders for a couple of my indicators. They hold strong to the ways and are friction fit to the indicator posts. Might mod that later if vibrations cause movement. Just a bolt pressed into a thumb turn and a matching captive nut.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 19, 2022)

What size is your QCTP?  I have a STL file for an AXA DI holder that works well.


----------



## opensourcefan (Jun 19, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> What size is your QCTP?  I have a STL file for an AXA DI holder that works well.


I'm using a Multifix size A clone system.


----------

